# Procmail annoyance: filtering mail changes ownership

## petrjanda

This is my global procmailrc:

```

DEFAULT=$HOME/Maildir/

LOGFILE=$HOME/Maildir/procmail.log

:0 H

* ^X-DSPAM-Result: Spam

$HOME/Maildir/.Spam/

```

All the emails that contain X-DSPAM-Result: Spam get moved to the .Spam folder ok. Except, silly procmail sets owenership on those emails to root therefore users cannot see them untill they chown them to the correct setting. All emails that dont match the regular expression have the correct ownership.

Any ideas?

Cheers,

Petr

----------

## wynn

The solution seems to be http://www.mhonarc.org/archive/html/procmail/2001-12/msg00066.html

 *Quote:*   

> but I'd try DROPPRIVS=yes just before the lone recipe.

 This is the same suggestion as http://info.ccone.at/INFO/Mail-Archives/procmail/Dec-2003/msg00278.html *Quote:*   

> Try:
> 
>   DROPPRIVS = y
> 
> 

 

----------

